
Show HN: Search compiler – human text based conditions - grodes
https://gerardrodes.github.io/search-compiler/
======
leshokunin
Whoa. This is a lot of potential. It’s definitely unique and feels powerful.
What would you see as the applications?

~~~
grodes
I'll use it to provide easy rows filtering in a web app for users with no CS
background

So they can type: bitrate above 1Mb

and get the items which have more than 1024 bits on the column bitrate

